# موسوعة مراجع الميتالوجي-Metallurgy hand books



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (31 مايو 2009)

http://www.4shared.com/network/searc...lue=10&start=0​
​مع الشكر للمهندس المتميز احمد محمد


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (31 مايو 2009)

The correct link is

http://www.4shared.com/network/sear...on=&sizeCriteria=atleast&sizevalue=10&start=0


----------



## tifaonline (18 يونيو 2009)

many many many thanks


----------



## hassan_elshimy (30 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
جزاء الله خيراُ 
و لو تكرمت لو لديك اى كتب عن ال mechanicall alloying and the ball milling دلنى عليها وشكرا


----------



## بيكو (30 يونيو 2009)

شكراً على المجهود..................


----------



## Amir Fouad (29 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (28 ديسمبر 2014)

*Practical Data for Metallurgists*

http://timkensteel.com/~/media/Files/Practical-Data-For-Metallurgists-TimkenSteel.ashx


----------

